# used Delta 46-460



## Pauljk (Feb 8, 2020)

Hello, I'm new to luberjocks and need some advices.

I am looking to get into turning and I came across a used Delta 46-460 for $250 the lathe looks used and worn but it runs smooth and quiet, is this a lathe I should consider? Are there things I should be looking for? I appreciate any help.










Thank you, Paul


----------



## Lazyman (Aug 8, 2014)

I don't have one but several people on LJ have said that they really like this lathe. I would make sure that the variable speed control works as it should and it reverses as it should. Disengage the belt and turn the headstock by hand feeling to see if the bearings need to be replaced. They should not move in any direction and should turn smoothly. It is not a big deal to replace them but you can use that to get a few more bucks off. Check the belt to see how worn it is-also not a big deal but worth a few bucks off if needing replacement. Move the end stock up the the headstock to make sure that the centers perfectly align. If not, find the manual on Delta's website to make sure that adjustments are easy. What else does it come with (faceplates, centers etc.)? Make sure that they include the knockout bar at a minimum. If not a few more bucks off. It does look a little dirty so you might get a few more bucks off but it does look like it will clean up just fine and overall that looks to me like a better deal than buying a new HF or Rockler Excelsior lathe as long as it works well.


----------



## Pauljk (Feb 8, 2020)

Nathan, thank you for the information this is helpful, it comes with the knockout tool and wrench, it does not have the faceplate. I did test the alignment and it looks good, also the forward and reverse as well as the variable speed tested fine. I did not test for the bearing as you described but I will, while running it had a very slight vibration at the higher speed but it was sitting on top of a metal file cabinet. Thank you, Paul


----------



## Lazyman (Aug 8, 2014)

I would definitely see I you can ID the source of vibration at high speed, especially if it had nothing mounted. It really should run perfectly smooth or it will be very tough to get a nice finish while turning. If it needs new bearings, that should be fairly easy to remedy, but if something else, it could be harder to fix.


----------



## Pauljk (Feb 8, 2020)

I may be over exaggerating the vibration but I will definitely check again.

Thank you,
Paul


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

I bought this version 46-460 Delta a numb or years ago and love it!


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Love mine. The local PM/Jet dealer used one of these for years and years for customers to try. I always thought it was odd they used a Delta to sell Jet Lathes, lol. Check for bent spindles, damaged pulleys. Bearings are no big deal.


----------



## Pauljk (Feb 8, 2020)

Sound like the delta lathe is a good option. I'm a bit on the fence now about buying this used because I have $300 in credit on amazon so I can get a brand new delta for a little more money do you think I'm better off with buying the a new one? They guy that owned this lathe supposedly just turned pens.

Thank you all for your input and advise.


----------



## LeeMills (Nov 2, 2014)

Sounds like a good deal to me.
As to the credit at Amazon… do you have tools? a grinding system? sanding & finishing supplies? much more..
Easy to burn through $300 for just the initial setup.


----------



## bigJohninvegas (May 25, 2014)

I have a friend who has this lathe. Turned on it some before I bought my own. Worked very well. 
I think $250 is a good deal on this lathe. and it will give you many years of service. As for the vibration,
Set it on a solid surface like a work bench and clamp it down. A couple of C clamps on the bolt holes should do it.
That should take care of the vibration. And if it does not, then bearings are very simple to change out. And gives you a price negotiation tool.



> Sounds like a good deal to me.
> As to the credit at Amazon… do you have tools? a grinding system? sanding & finishing supplies? much more..
> Easy to burn through $300 for just the initial setup.
> 
> - LeeMills


So I agree here with Lee. 
To quote a professional woodturner friend of mine. He tells new turners they should give you the lathe because of what they are going to make selling you all the accessories to go with it. And that's no joke. 
Be careful and try not to buy things before you know you need it. Lots of gadgets that you really don't need out there.
And I try to direct new turners to find a local AAW club before they get in to deep. 
I see Rhode Island as a home state. Not sure if this club is close to you, but worth checking out. 
http://www.oceanwoodturners.com/about.cfm
https://www.woodturner.org/

Good luck,


----------



## Pauljk (Feb 8, 2020)

Thank you all for the advice and information! I plan on taking another look at the lathe today and will most likely buy it based on all the good advise here. Lee you are correct I have no tools for this so the extra funds will be good for that. John, I had no idea about this club in fact it is only 20 minutes from me. I will give an update once I have the lathe.

Thank you all again… 
Paul


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

I actually have one of these lathes that I'm about to post for sale locally. Too bad you aren't nearby!

The lathe is a fantastic tool. I thoroughly enjoyed mine for a couple of years. But I stumbled onto a great deal on a bigger lathe and just don't need two lathes. The only thing I see about that particular one is that it doesn't have the original tool rest. I'm not particularly fond of the round bar rests personally so I would ask the seller if they have the original one tucked away somewhere.

Otherwise, my only caution is to be sure that this lathe is long enough for the types of projects you envision turning. There are bed extensions you can buy but, they aren't always easy to find and are usually quite pricey when you do find them. So if you decide you want to do longer spindle turnings, your options will be limited.

For $250, I don't think you can go wrong with this lathe. It is a well-built machine with plenty of power and it's a nice size for small to mid size projects.


----------



## Pauljk (Feb 8, 2020)

Hi all, 
so I picked up the lathe today, I did check everything once more as suggested here including the bearing and everything works perfectly. This was at a consignment store and while I was there the owner of the store called the owner of the lathe to ask him if he had any of the other accessories, he said he had the 2 tool rests and the faceplate for me so I'm really excited about that.

I also picked up a set of these for $100, there is a little surface rust but they have never been used. I hope this was a good purchase?


















I'm sure I will have some more questions about lathe tools and turning I'm really excited about starting this new endeavor.

Thank you all again, Paul


----------

